# Gone Camping



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We are leaving today and headed south to Palm Springs and Mesa for two months! At least this year I won't have to put the truck in 4 wheel low in order to get the trailer out of the storage lot









I saw that the temperature in Palm Springs will be in the mid 20 Celsius (mid 70's). Can't wait to get there!!

Len


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Have a safe trip!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Have a great winter!


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

CdnOutback said:


> We are leaving today and headed south to Palm Springs and Mesa for two months! At least this year I won't have to put the truck in 4 wheel low in order to get the trailer out of the storage lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have a safe trip


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Safe travels and stay in touch. We are looking forward to being jealous of your stories.

Jim


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Happy camping....if you call it camping. I just finished up my mods for next season, now I can't wait to go. It's in the 40s here in St. Louis, maybe I should just try my mods out now.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

srwsr said:


> Happy camping....if you call it camping. I just finished up my mods for next season, now I can't wait to go. It's in the 40s here in St. Louis, maybe I should just try my mods out now.


wow thats lots of mods, thank you very much i used your idea and put heat in the bathroom . your pictures were great.


----------

